# Virginia ASA Championship results



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

Thanks for great shoot Marcy I think it went very well and you guys did a great job running it. The course was set up well and the turn out was excellent.
Congrats to all the winners!!


----------



## crumbe (Mar 28, 2006)

Congrats to all the winners!!!

It was a great shoot Marcy...

Cant think of anything I would have changed.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Matrix said:


> Thanks for great shoot Marcy I think it went very well and you guys did a great job running it. The course was set up well and the turn out was excellent.
> Congrats to all the winners!!


:wink: I'm coming for your division next year!!!!!!


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

I thought it went off great! Although I could have done without the humidity.:faint2:


----------



## jarlickin12 (Jul 28, 2009)

I found 4 ticks and am pretty sure I got a dose of chiggers again. Other than that and the 3.5 hour drive I thought it went pretty good.


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

Great job to Coyote Creek for a great shoot. Targets were challenging yet fair. Food was good and readily available. Hospitality is always great. Thanks Marcy and gang for being great hosts.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> :wink: I'm coming for your division next year!!!!!!


Lookin forward to it!! Come get ya some:wink: Congrtas on your win!!!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

*Well Done*

Marcy and all the Gang, thank you for the excellent effort you have made over the past 2 years to make Coyote Creek a Range all archers should have on their "Bucket List". I look forward to the next shoot as well as what the future holds for you all.

Now that Kent has spanked the HC class even long past the point we were crying. He see's Bigger and stinkier fish in the known class. Good luck to you Kent, but I need to stick(or stink) around the HC class until I can right the ship of "whatever that was", that I did last Saturday. I think I'll take up Smoking!


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

looks like you all had a good turn out hopefully i can make it up there next year.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Matrix said:


> Lookin forward to it!! *Come get ya some*:wink: Congrtas on your win!!!


:wink: Excuuuuuuusssse me! :mg: I don't need an invite! You already know once I set my sights I take what I want when I want and *I* decide if it's "some"!!  



mag41vance said:


> Marcy and all the Gang, thank you for the excellent effort you have made over the past 2 years to make Coyote Creek a Range all archers should have on their "Bucket List". I look forward to the next shoot as well as what the future holds for you all.
> 
> Now that Kent has spanked the HC class even long past the point we were crying.* He see's Bigger and stinkier fish in the known class*. Good luck to you Kent, but I need to stick(or stink) around the HC class until I can right the ship of "whatever that was", that I did last Saturday. I think I'll take up Smoking!


I'm not so sure. I know they are not "bigger" fish in K45, don't take it personal Matrix, and we all know we "Hunters" are about the stinkiest people in archery! I'll always be "Hunter Class" and damn proud of it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> :wink: Excuuuuuuusssse me! :mg: I don't need an invite! You already know once I set my sights I take what I want when I want and *I* decide if it's "some"!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure. I know they are not "bigger" fish in K45, don't take it personal Matrix, and we all know we "Hunters" are about the stinkiest people in archery! I'll always be "Hunter Class" and damn proud of it!!!!!!!!!


Awesome! 

BTW Did your Dad get his arrow back from Daniel?


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

Sounds good to me.............Go get you a long bar and some glass and I'll have the first dance:mg:


Kstigall said:


> :wink: Excuuuuuuusssse me! :mg: I don't need an invite! You already know once I set my sights I take what I want when I want and *I* decide if it's "some"!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure. I know they are not "bigger" fish in K45, don't take it personal Matrix, and we all know we "Hunters" are about the stinkiest people in archery! I'll always be "Hunter Class" and damn proud of it!!!!!!!!!


None taken....I know what you mean about Hunter class...I've kinda missed my pins.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> Awesome!
> 
> BTW Did your Dad get his arrow back from Daniel?


Yes, thanks.



Matrix said:


> Sounds good to me.............Go get you a long bar and some glass and I'll have the first dance:mg:
> 
> None taken....I know what you mean about Hunter class...I've kinda missed my pins.


 Why a long bar? :wink: 12 inches is ALL I need! However, I would need a click-it sight and lens. I really don't know if I want to fool with it all.......


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> Yes, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Why a long bar? :wink: 12 inches is ALL I need! However, I would need a click-it sight and lens. I really don't know if I want to fool with it all.......


Thats true....you really don't need the long bar but some good glass out front will definitely be a bonus. It can be a pain but come on over you'll have a blast.............I promise


----------



## crumbe (Mar 28, 2006)

Kstigall said:


> :wink: Excuuuuuuusssse me! :mg: I don't need an invite! You already know once I set my sights I take what I want when I want and *I* decide if it's "some"!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure. I know they are not "bigger" fish in K45, don't take it personal Matrix, and we all know we "Hunters" are about the stinkiest people in archery! I'll always be "Hunter Class" and damn proud of it!!!!!!!!!



heck if your going to buy all that open class stuff you as well jump on up to Open A.......you can shoot and judge yardage...whats the holdup??


----------

